
Amazon Is All Set to Disrupt the PaaS Market - deegles
http://www.forbes.com/sites/janakirammsv/2015/07/16/paas-vendors-watch-out-amazon-is-all-set-to-disrupt-the-market/
======
techbio
Disrupt? Are there any other players in the Amazon league?

Forgetting for the moment vendor lock-in, the learning onramp to AWS generally
requires a heavy foot on the accelerator pedal.

The article's Acronym Rich Environment invites an ecosystem of Amazon specific
development professionals.

Would someone with far richer experience in this space reference a comparison
resource?

